# αντιεξουσιαστής = anti-establishment activist



## nickel (May 4, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Μια βιαστική, αδούλευτη σκέψη: Πώς θα μεταφράζατε εσείς τους _αντιεξουσιαστές_ στα αγγλικά; Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει λέξη με την ίδια χροιά. Η Καθημερινή βλέπω ότι τους μεταφράζει _anarchists_, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι αναρχικοί θα είχαν τις αντιρρήσεις τους.


----------



## somnambulist (May 4, 2010)

Καλημέρα, γιατί δεν σου κάνει το anti-authoritarian? Χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα.


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2010)

Αυτό πρότειναν και οι φίλοι με τους οποίους το συζήτησα προχτές επιτροχάδην. Η Καθημερινή δεν το χρησιμοποιεί καθόλου, εδώ έχουμε παραδείγματα από το BBC. Εγώ δεν ενθουσιάζομαι επειδή, ξέρεις, οι Αγγλοσάξονες δεν το έχουν συνδέσει, όπως εμείς, με το «μπαχαλάκηδες». Έχει ένα γόητρο η λέξη. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2010)

Στα γερμανικά πάντως, χρησιμοποιούν το ψευδόφιλο :) _Autonome(r)_.


----------



## Earion (May 4, 2010)

Εντελώς ψευδόφιλη, Δόκτωρ, η *Autonomie*, θα έλεγα μάλιστα βαρέων βαρών. Ανυπερθέτως να μπει στον κατάλογο με τις ψευδόφιλες, δίπλα στην *Autokratie*, που αποτελούσε τη ραχοκοκαλιά της ταινίας _Die Welle_ (Το κύμα). (Πώς θα την απέδιδες εσύ αν έκανες υποτιτλισμό; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2010)

Τώρα θα το γυρίσουμε το νήμα στα γερμανικά (αλλά το πολύ πολύ να μας διώξουν).

Η *Autonomie* στα γερμανικά έχει δύο σημασίες· και της αυτονομίας και της άρνησης κάθε εξουσίας (άρα θα έλεγα ότι είναι ντεμί ψευδόφιλη, κατηγορίας πονγκ -το πινγκ δεν είναι ψευδόφιλο).

Η *Autokratie* πάλι, είναι ένας απλός και τυπικός δεσποτισμός.

Την ταινία δεν άντεξα να την δω ολόκληρη, αν και το προσπάθησα δύο φορές. Μπορεί να έπαιζα με τίποτε Δεσποτείες και τέτοια.


----------



## Themis (May 5, 2010)

Υπάρχει και το libertarian. Επισυνάπτω Δεν μπορώ δυστυχώς να επισυνάψω σκαναρισμένη μια ολοσέλιδη σημείωση για το θέμα αυτό από βιβλίο που βγήκε στη Γαλλία για τα γεγονότα του Δεκέμβρη 2008 (Théo Cosme, _Les émeutes en Grèce_, éd. Senonevero, 2009, p. 56).


----------



## agezerlis (May 5, 2010)

Themis said:


> Υπάρχει και το libertarian. Επισυνάπτω Δεν μπορώ δυστυχώς να επισυνάψω σκαναρισμένη μια ολοσέλιδη σημείωση για το θέμα αυτό από βιβλίο που βγήκε στη Γαλλία για τα γεγονότα του Δεκέμβρη 2008 (Théo Cosme, _Les émeutes en Grèce_, éd. Senonevero, 2009, p. 56).



Σε τέτοιο συγκείμενο το "libertarian" έχει πλέον καθιερωθεί στα ελληνικά ως "ελευθεριακός" (αν και δεν ξέρω πως αποδίδονται οι libertarians της δεξιάς).


----------



## Themis (May 6, 2010)

Τους libertarians της δεξιάς θα τους έλεγα ελευθερόφρονες. Θυμίζει και βασιλόφρονες, θυμίζει και εθνικόφρονες, έχει και την πατίνα του χρόνου, πολύ ταιριαστό μου φαίνεται.

Από τη σημείωση που προανέφερα:


> Ce que nous traduisons par "libertaire" ou "anti-autoritaire" correspond presque toujours à un mot grec (αντιεξουσιαστής, "anti-pouvoir" dans le sens large de "pouvoir", non confiné au pouvoir étatique) qui a un sens beaucoup plus serré que ce qu'on pourrait souvent comprendre par ces deux mot français ou les mots anglais correspondants. En grec, "anti-autoritaire" au sens d' "adversaire de l'autoritarisme" ou "antidespotique" (comme dans "éducation antiautoritaire") correspond à un mot bien distinct (αντιαυταρχικός). Le mot "αντιεξουσιαστής" a été utlisé pour la première fois dans les années 1970 par les intéressés eux-mêmes [...] Très vite, on en est venu à se référer communément, dans la presse et partout ailleurs, au "milieu anarchiste" ou "anti-pouvoir" (utilisés le plus souvent comme stricts synonymes) [...] De nos jours, l'élargissement de ce milieu a amené l'apparition de groupes qui, soit se réclament d'un anarchisme assez classique, soit se qualifient d' "anti-pouvoir", mais non d' "anarchistes", et l'usage s'est stabilisé: en allant du plus spécifique au plus général, il y a une graduation entre "anarchistes" (parfois conçus, dans le cadre d'une généralisation arbitraire, comme des casse-flics inconditionnels ou comme peu soucieux d'une compréhension théorique), "anti-pouvoirs" et "libertaires" (ce dernier est peu usité pour qualifier des groupes ou, à plus forte raison, le "milieu"). Mais encore et toujours, dans l'usage grec courant, le plus proche synonyme d' "anti-pouvoir" est "anarchiste".


Ζητώ συγγνώμη από τους ενδιαφερομένους μεν, μη γνωρίζοντες γαλλικά δε (ας βρουν κανένα μεταφραστή να τους το μεταφράσει!). Νομίζω ότι σωστά τα λέει. Νομίζω επίσης ότι το "αυτόνομος" δεν εντάσσεται εύκολα στην κατηγοριοποίηση αυτή, γιατί, από την ιταλική αυτονομία και μετά, δηλώνει συχνότατα καταγωγή από την αριστερά, και μάλιστα τη λενινιστική και όχι τη συμβουλιακή. Έτσι, άσχετα αν κάποιοι αυτοχαρακτηρίζονται έτσι και συγχρόνως τοποθετούνται στον αντιεξουσιαστικό χώρο, το "αυτόνομος" δεν μπορεί για την ώρα να θεωρηθεί υπερ/συν-ώνυμο του "αντιεξουσιαστής", ίσως μόνο υπώνυμο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2010)

Δεν είναι ότι στα γερμανικά δεν υπάρχουν Anarchist και Antiautoritär (αν και αυτό το δεύτερο, όχι ως χαρακτηρισμός ομάδας ανθρώπων)· είναι πρόσφατη η εξέλιξη με την επικράτηση του Autonomer. Μόνο στα πιο φρέσκα λεξικά μου (πχ Wahrig 97) υπάρχει ο ορισμός Autonome(r) = _Μέλος ομάδας νέων αναρχικών που ακολουθούν τους δικούς τους (αντιεξουσιαστικούς) νόμους, ζουν συχνά σε οικήματα υπό κατάληψη και συμμετέχουν σε βίαιες αντιπαραθέσεις._ Μια και η ερμηνεία αυτή δεν αναφέρεται σε παλιότερα λεξικά μου (πχ από τη δεκαετία του '60) υποθέτω ότι ο όρος πρέπει να άρχισε να διαδίδεται στις δεκαετίες του '70 και του '80, όταν στη Γερμανία υπήρξε διαδεδομένο το φαινόμενο της κατάληψης κτιρίων και της ομαδικής αυτοδιαχείρισής τους.

*Edit:* Και κάτι που χρωστάω ενδεχομένως στην ερώτηση του Eärion (στο #5). Αναφέρθηκα στην απόδοση των όρων Autonomie και Autokratie στην πολιτική τους χρήση. Τα καντιανά νερά και η χρήση τους εκεί είναι πολύ βαθιά για μένα... :)


----------



## Bill (May 6, 2010)

Θαρρώ πως θα είπαμε "anti-establishment activist."


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2010)

Γεια σου, βρε Μπιλ. Κι εγώ αυτό θαρρώ ότι θα λέγαμε. Κι αυτό θα βάλω πρώτο στον τίτλο.

Ευρήματα


----------



## Bill (May 6, 2010)

Λέγαμε. Ευχαριστώ, βρε Νίκο.


----------



## bl00m (May 6, 2010)

Εξαρτάται από τι θέλει να μεταφέρει κανείς, αλλά πιστεύω το "black bloc" είναι ότι πιο κοντά σε αυτό που καταλαβαίνει ο Έλληνας από τον όρο "αντιεξουσιαστής". Δεν έχω ιδέα όμως για το αν είναι ένας όρος που είναι οικείος στον μη-αντιεξουσιαστή αγγλόφωνο.


----------



## somnambulist (May 6, 2010)

bl00m said:


> Εξαρτάται από τι θέλει να μεταφέρει κανείς, αλλά πιστεύω το "black bloc" είναι ότι πιο κοντά σε αυτό που καταλαβαίνει ο Έλληνας από τον όρο "αντιεξουσιαστής". Δεν έχω ιδέα όμως για το αν είναι ένας όρος που είναι οικείος στον μη-αντιεξουσιαστή αγγλόφωνο.



Νομίζω ότι το μπλακ μπλοκ αναφέρεται αποκλειστικά στους αναρχικούς και όχι στον αντιεξουσιαστικό χώρο στο σύνολό του.


----------



## bl00m (May 7, 2010)

Δεν συμφωνώ, somnambulist. Ξέχασα, βέβαια, να πω ότι αυτό θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο σε περιπτώσεις που αναφέρονται σε διαδήλωση/συγκέντρωση. Η δική μου εικόνα είναι ότι είναι εξίσου umbrella term με το αντιεξουσιαστής, αλλά με μειωμένο πολιτικό περιεχόμενο. Αναφέρεται δηλαδή σε όσους συνήθως είναι στην ουρά μιας πορείας και συνήθως μαυροφορεμένοι.

Πράγματι, δεν ταυτίζεται το αντιεξουσιαστής με το αναρχικός και οι ίδιοι στα κείμενά τους πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιούναι το "α/α χώρος", δηλαδή αναρχικός/αντιεξουσιαστικός. 

Έχω μια ένσταση, nickel, σε αυτό που λες με το γόητρο. Άπτεται βέβαια του πολιτικού και όχι τόσο του γλωσσικού αισθητηρίου καθενός, αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι τα κανάλια όταν θέλουν να κιτρινίσουν την κατάσταση επιλέγουν το "κουκουλοφόροι" και σπανιότερα το "αντιεξουσιαστής". Θεωρώ δηλαδή ότι η λέξη αντιεξουσιαστής διατηρεί σε γενικές γραμμές το πολιτικό της περιεχόμενο, σε αντίθεση με το "μπαχαλάκιας". Η πρότασή μου για black bloc είναι κάπου στη μέση.

Υγ: Χωρίς ίχνος ντροπης, να προτείνω και το radical youth για κάποιες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2010)

bl00m said:


> Έχω μια ένσταση, nickel, σε αυτό που λες με το γόητρο. Άπτεται βέβαια του πολιτικού και όχι τόσο του γλωσσικού αισθητηρίου καθενός, αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι τα κανάλια όταν θέλουν να κιτρινίσουν την κατάσταση επιλέγουν το "κουκουλοφόροι" και σπανιότερα το "αντιεξουσιαστής". Θεωρώ δηλαδή ότι η λέξη αντιεξουσιαστής διατηρεί σε γενικές γραμμές το πολιτικό της περιεχόμενο, σε αντίθεση με το "μπαχαλάκιας". Η πρότασή μου για black bloc είναι κάπου στη μέση.


Δεν θα διαφωνήσω καθόλου. Ο «αντιεξουσιαστής» είναι πολύ πιο καθωσπρέπει όρος σε σχέση με κουκουλοφόρους ή μπαχαλάκηδες (που θα μπορούσαν να είναι ληστές και χουλιγκάνοι των γηπέδων). Αλλά θεωρώ ότι το anti-authoritarian είναι λίγο πιο πάνω από το ακριβές ελληνικό αντίστοιχο (εκτός αν έχει κατέβει κι έξω :) ).


----------

